# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Të dashurosh dikë në largësi.

## DI_ANA

Jo gjithmone gjerat shkojne ashtu siç i ke planifikuar ne nje lidhje. Madje mund te ndodhe qe te shkojne shume me keq sesa mund te ishte marre me mend. Si te jetosh nje lidhje në largesi?! Si të shmangesh qe ajo flaka te mos shuhet per shkak te disa kilometrave largesi?!


Nuk perben aspak një çudi qe gjate nje udhetimi pune apo ne muajin e pushimeve apo qofte edhe ne nje shetitje të thjeshte ose njohje të rastesishme, te dashurohesh me dike!. Dhe sigurisht qe ndodh shume shpesh që ky "dike"-ja te mos ta kete shtepine tek pallati përballe shtepise tende, as ne lagjen aty prane dhe as ne nje lagje tjeter shumë larg tendes. 
Por edhe ne ndodhte qe te mos jesh e detyruar te besh shume rruge per te arritur tek shtepia e tij sepse fati e deshi qe te jetoni ne nje qytet, me mijera arsye mund te behen shkak qe ai te transferohet ne nje vend tjeter, pa perjashtuar ketu edhe mundesine e nje shteti tjeter. Arsye pune, studimi, çeshtje familjare e te tjera te ketij lloji mund te behen shkaku qe nga partneri yt te te ndajne qindra kilometra largesi, mbase edhe mijera. Dhe ne raste të tilla jo gjithmone mund të ndodhe qe te gjesh nje zgjidhje ideale të tipit "Do vij me ty! Do jetoj me ty kudo qe te shkosh" dhe kjo ne te shumten e rasteve shkakton probleme ndonjehere aq te medha, sa perfundimi aspak i lumtur do te ishte fundi i lidhjes njehere e pergjithmone, pavaresisht se duheni, pavaresisht se midis jush gjerat shkonin shume mire, pavaresisht se kishe menduar se mund të përballonit gjithçka bashke!!!
 Largesia nuk eshte asnjehere nje aleat i mire per nje lidhje. Sepse ajo, siç thone me te vjetrit, eshte si era, shuan zjarret e vegjel dhe ndez të medhenjte.
 Pastaj largesia shkakton dhimbje, vuajtje, keqkuptime dhe xhelozi. Ka ne mes edhe pak ndjenje fajesie, sepse mund te te paraqiten shumë raste dhe jo gjithmonë eshte kaq e thjeshte t'u thuash "jo"!
 Me pak fjale, te jetosh nje lidhje në distance jo gjithmone mund të jete romantike si neper filma. Ne me te shumten e rasteve rezulton se eshte jo pak e veshtire. 

Dhe ndonese largesia eshte e pashmangshme,dashurojme njelloj sikur njeriun ta kishim prane,por ne shumicen e rasteve jetojme mes dyshimeve dhe frikes per ta humbur tjetrin/tjetren,pikerisht sepse dikush tjeter mund te jete me prane tij/saj!

Atehere lind pyetja....cfare mund te bejme?
A e kemi te drejten te dashurojme ne largesi?
Si mund te shmangim dhimbjen qe ndjejme pasi keqkuptohemi dhe si mund te jemi te afte te bashkohemi kur gjerat jo gjithmone shkojne ashtu siç i duam dhe enderrojme ne fillim?
A ju ka ndodhur te jetoni nje "dashuri te madhe" ne largesi?!
Si e keni perjetuar ose si e perjetoni?!

----------


## strange

temë interesante Di_Ana.


të gjithë ato që ceke, i përjetojnë ata që dashurohën më një qik/djal që është larg nga aty ku banon ti. tashti kohët e fundit ky numer sa vjen e rritët, shkaku i internetit, se shumë veta dashurohen në internet.

pytja e parë, nesë ske mund t'a mbash afër, smund të bësh asgjë kur është larg për ta afruar. vetëm t'i lutesh Zotit mos të bejë ndoni marrezi ai/ajo.

pytja e dytë, stë ndalon askush të dashurosh larg, por sduhet të qahesh, nese nuk shkon gjithçka mirë.

pytja tret, njeri nga ata, apo të dytë duhet te jenë shum tolerant, ta kuptojn njëri tjetrin,dhe ta falin njëri tjetrin nese behët ndoni problem. dhe mos ti mashtroje syri, po gjetën një më të bukur, duhet gjithëmonë të keni në mëndje, që dikush ju pret. Për tu bashkuar, duhët shumë besim të vetvetja si pikë e parë dhe tani të personi që i thu të dua, dhe të mos i bësh një gjë, që ai/ajo nuk e pret nga ti. dhe lutju zotit mos të bejë edhe ai/ajo ndoni budallallek.

pytja e katert, më ka ndodh, po më ndodh, dhe po shkoj mirë, do të më ndodh edhe për disa kohë, lus Zotin mos tju ndodhe edhe juve se e veshtirë është.

pytja e pesë,  si ke për ta përjetuar, unë për veti telefonin në dorë, tu prit ndoni sms apo telefonat. si të ulem pc, gjoja parë do të hyj në msn, mos kam ndoni email, apo duke kerku ndoni poezi të mirë ta gzosh sa do pak atë, kto anët pozitive, ka edhe anen negative, kur nuk mundet, se ka shumë punë për të berë, e nxonë me shkoll, apo më punë ndoni gjo tjeter, nuk ka pare në tel për të të shkruar, dhe atëherë fillon dhe mëndon ku është kjo, smë ka thon gjë, më ken është mos po më genjenë..... e shum pytje tjere që i bejë vetes, por sapi foli më të, qetsohëm pakë. mëgjithë atë s'është apsak e leht..

----------


## mia@

Eshte e veshtire te ruash dashurine ne largesi ,sidomos per adoloshentet.Njeriu ndryshon me kohe .Jetesa ne vende te ndryshme bene te sajen.Secili mundohet te jetoje duke iu pershtatur vendit ,shoqerise .Edhe kur dashuria ekziston akoma kur dy personat takohen ndodh qe dhe zhgenjehen.Ata e kane ideailizuar dhe ushqyer ndjenjat aq shume per te dashurin/dashuren ne mendjen e tyre dhe kur takohen ne realitet,pas njefare kohe, kuptojne se nuk jane ata qe kane qene.Po ashtu dhe ndjenjat e tyre.Dashuria midis dy personave me te pjekur ne moshe ka me shume mundesi te ruhet edhe kur ata jane larg njeri -tjetrit.Megjthate perjashtime ka sa te duash per cdo  grupmoshe,rendesi ka te ekzistoje dashuria.Sic e kemi permendur ne nje teme tjeter asgje nuk eshte e perjetshme.

----------


## DI_ANA

Largesia eshte prova ku shifet dashuria!
Nese per nje person ndjen ,asgje nuk mund te te ndaj nga ai/ajo.Nqs dashurine e shohim si nje menyre ku mund te kalojme kohen, dihet qe do e harrojme shpejt dhe do te gjejme nje te re atje ku ndodhemi.
Dashuria duhet pare nga fjala e cila vjen dhe nqs behet fjale vertet per DASHURI atehere largesia nuk vret,nqs behet fjale per dashurine si mjetin per te kaluar kohen atehere menyra me e mire eshte t'ia veme fajin largesise.
Largesia nuk mund te jete e perjetshme ajo mund te jete çeshtje vitesh maksimumi.......
Por shumica, dashurine sot e shikojne me syrin e bisnesit dhe nuk dine ta vleresojne ashtu si duhet dhe shume shpejt harrojne dhe shohin atje ku dashuria ju sjell me shume perfitime materiale ose perfitime!!

Nese dashuria vleresohet tamam  si dashuri asnje ne kete bote nuk mund ta ndaloj...
Nese makina jote nuk te ndizet dhe ti nuk e shikon se ça ka po direkt thua "qe kjo nuk behet",ajo dihet qe nuk behet....,por nqs ti mundohesh ta rregullosh dhe vertete ajo nuk mund te rregullohet atehere nuk do te thuash qe nuk rregullohet.
Une per vete po do te doja nje njeri sado larg te isha nuk do ta harroja kurre!

----------


## i/regjistruar

largë syut... larg zemrës

fjalët i mer era...

----------


## DI_ANA

> largë syut... larg zemrës
> 
> fjalët i mer era...


Qendron dhe kjo per nje pale dhe ndoshta jo per tjetren...Ne nje dashuri te vertete dy paleshe mendoj se kjo shprehje nuk mund te jete e nevojshme te thuhet!
Megjithate...asgje nuk eshte e sigurt ne ditet e sotme!Ndoshta ke te drejte.

----------


## i/regjistruar

jo noshta... por ashtu ësht

p.s. në ditët e sotme...!... pse ti për ç'periudhë po flet...?

----------


## DI_ANA

> jo noshta... por ashtu ësht
> 
> p.s. në ditët e sotme...!... pse ti për ç'periudhë po flet...?


Per te sotmen sigurisht....Por nuk e di pse kam pershtypjen qe dashuria po humb vlerat nga dita ne dite,nuk e di pse kam bindjen qe ne kohen e  prinderve dhe gjysherve tane,dashuria ishte diçka me e forte dhe me e qendrueshme.
Mendimi im ky..

----------


## i/regjistruar

jemi viktima të globalizimit...

ja p.sh. 

të mos egzistonin celularët... ti e un do dashuronim (fjal e modhe kjo po nejse) si gjyshërit tanë, fuqishëm e me lot në sy

them un po se kam iden...

----------


## DI_ANA

> jemi viktima të globalizimit...
> 
> ja p.sh. 
> 
> të mos egzistonin celularët... ti e un do dashuronim (fjal e modhe kjo po nejse) si gjyshërit tanë, fuqishëm e me lot në sy
> 
> them un po se kam iden...


Do te desha aq shume te jetoja ne ato kohe,do te desha aq shume te shikoja sentimentalizmin e te gjithe njerezve te dashuruar...
Kur flas me njerez te vjeter sot,vete nga theniet e tyre,rrefimet,shkelqimin e syve kur shprehen,embelsine e fjaleve te perdoruara,direkt imagjinoj nje bote ku Dashuria ishte e skalitur me nje D te madhe ne zemer dhe vlera e saj e paarritshme me ate qe eshte sot!

Nuk e di çfare ka ndodhur qe sot njerezit te kalojne aq shpejt nga nje dashuri ne tjetren,nuk e di si mund te jete e mundur te harrosh kaq lehte dhe te dashurosh po aq shpejt!

Por ndoshta dhe gaboj....Nuk e di!

----------


## i/regjistruar

njëriu 1 herë dashuron vërtet në jetë...

s'ësht e thomne se e gjen dashurin me të parën eksperiencë... por kur e gjen se harron sa t'jet jeta atë periudhë

p.s. mos u fikso kot me prradhat e të moshuarve, se me ç'kam dëgjuar një pozicion ushtronin në krevat... e ç'lakmi i ke...?

sot p.sh skan fund, ndofta dhe kjo ndikon tek, ja ''piva longun''

apo ja futa kot...?

----------


## kosova_kosova

Aspak ska te bej kjo thenie (larg syve larg zemres),me nje dashuri te vertete...Bile mund te thom qeee larg syve por thelle ne zemer...
Kuptohet vlen perr ata qe dashurojn vertet dhe ajo dashuri eshte e ndersjellte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nyx

Eh largesia ne dashuri eshte si era per zjarrin, shuan te voglin, por ndez te madhin :shkelje syri:

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Dashuria ne largesi tregon se sa shume duhen parteneret me njeri-tjetrin.Per mendimin tim jane shume te rralla dashurite ne largesi*

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Atehere lind pyetja....cfare mund te bejme?
> A e kemi te drejten te dashurojme ne largesi?
> Si mund te shmangim dhimbjen qe ndjejme pasi keqkuptohemi dhe si mund te jemi te afte te bashkohemi kur gjerat jo gjithmone shkojne ashtu siç i duam dhe enderrojme ne fillim?
> A ju ka ndodhur te jetoni nje "dashuri te madhe" ne largesi?!
> Si e keni perjetuar ose si e perjetoni?!


Ajo qe mund te bejme eshte ti leme kohe kohes.Largesia eshte prova me e madhe per dashurine dhe nje lidheje.Nqs eshte e vertete dhe solide,kete e tregon koha.Kemi te drejte te dashurojme ne largesi posi,vetem se duhet te dashurojme me ndergjegjen se cdo gje mund te ndodhe,te pregatisim veten se cdo gje eshte e mundshme dhe te jemi te afte te perballojme konseguencat.Nese lindin keqkuptime dhe sqarohen ne kohen e duhur,atehere besoj se dhimbja venitet.Te bashkohesh pastaj eshte ceshtje karakteri.Duhet te dish te shohesh pertej egos.
Kam perjetuar nje dashuri ne largesi.Ishte pak sifilitese te luftoje me kilometrat  qe te ndanin,te perpiqeshe te mbaje ndezur ende flaken e dashurise,ne bote te ndryshme,ne realitete te ndyshme.Dicka e tille kerkon shume impenjim,besim,hapsira te lira.U pershtatem te dy dhe shijuam ate cka na ofronte.Thjesht njeriu heret a vone mesohet me ate qe ka,po nuk pajtohet :sarkastik:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ajo qe mund te bejme eshte ti leme kohe kohes.Largesia eshte prova me e madhe per dashurine dhe nje lidheje.Nqs eshte e vertete dhe solide,kete e tregon koha.Kemi te drejte te dashurojme ne largesi posi,vetem se duhet te dashurojme me ndergjegjen se cdo gje mund te ndodhe,te pregatisim veten se cdo gje eshte e mundshme dhe te jemi te afte te perballojme konseguencat.


Shume e drejte dhe llogjike...




> Nese lindin keqkuptime dhe sqarohen ne kohen e duhur,atehere besoj se dhimbja venitet.Te bashkohesh pastaj eshte ceshtje karakteri.Duhet te dish te shohesh pertej egos.


Jam plotesisht dakort me ty,por si mund te shohim pertej egos,duke patur pengese mirekuptimin dhe shpjegimin e momentit per faj te largesise,!




> Kam perjetuar nje dashuri ne largesi.Ishte pak sifilitese te luftoje me kilometrat  qe te ndanin,te perpiqeshe te mbaje ndezur ende flaken e dashurise,ne bote te ndryshme,ne realitete te ndyshme.Dicka e tille kerkon shume impenjim,besim,hapsira te lira.U pershtatem te dy dhe shijuam ate cka na ofronte.Thjesht njeriu heret a vone mesohet me ate qe ka,po nuk pajtohet


Me vjen shume mire per rastin tend dhe pikerisht suksesi i kesaj lidhjeje ka qene pershtatja dhe besimi i te dy paleve..Kjo ka bere te mundur luftimin e ndjenjave negative qe shkakton ndonjehere largesia.
Njeriu mesohet por nuk pajtohet....e bukur kjo dhe e drejte!
Ndaj thone qe dashuria nuk njeh frontiera,por sa e vertete eshte vetem ata qe e kane perjetuar diçka te tille mund ta dijne!

Dhe jam sot e mendimit qe largesia zbeh ndjenjat dhe ne shumicen e rasteve mposht dashurine duke e kthyer lidhjen ne ndarje!
Dhe çfare na mbetet?!

Te mendojme per lumturine tone,pasi askush perveç nesh nuk do ishte ne gjendje ta bente ne vendin tone!
Po kush eshte lumturia dhe a mundemi te harrojme forcen me te cilen kemi dashuruar?!
Kam mendimin se dhe forca jone me kohen venitet ...

----------


## Blue_sky

Pupupu, dhe ajo me mungon tani; dashuri ne largesi. Larg dashurise ne largesi!!

----------


## xhuliana

Dashuria, sado e madhe te jete nuk i resiston shume largesise.

Ne disa raste besoj se arrin te kthehet edhe ne urrejte nga ana e pales qe eshte lene mbrapa per motivin e spostimit ne nje vend tjeter!
Urrejtja, qe ne kete rast lind nga dhimbja shpirterore, nuk eshte tamam nje sentiment kaq negativ kundrejt parnerit, por eshte shfryrje, reagim kunder gjendjes se veshtire qe eshte krijuar nga largesia!

----------


## suada dr

asnjerit sdo na pelqente ta kishim larg dashurin tone, por ja qe ndodh edhe pa deshiren tone, kot sthojn fatit nuk i dihet.
Largesia eshte nje prov per dashurin, nese ajo eshte e madhe atehere asgje smund ta shuaj.
Nese dy njerez duhen aq fort do bejn te pamunduren te afrohen.
do durojn sa do durojn por :i habitur!:  duruari i fituari.

----------


## Apollyon

Eh te ishte aq e thjeshte!

----------

